# Ohh Looky! My OTHER Boyfriend is coming to town!



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Benefit concert at the end of the month--Dave Matthews is the only person I've ever literally swooned over. I met him and forgot to take my hand back when he shook it. Dreamy dark eyes, taller than you think and just enough of an accent....

Oh, and a super talented, happily married father of two


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Have fun! Let us all know about your "date" with him LOL


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you think he'll remember you?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh I totally doubt it. I was lucky enough to have some great passes to a music festival here in town a couple of years ago. The only reason I got to meet him at all was because some friends of mine have a band that Dave Matthews used to open for way back in the day and were playing the same festival. I was just one of the people hanging out while they were catching up...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

One of my favorite DMB songs:

Dave Matthews Band - #41 - YouTube


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

And perfect for my mood today--new playlist created


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> One of my favorite DMB songs:
> 
> Dave Matthews Band - #41 - YouTube


Love this song.

DMB is great in concert. I got to see them maybe 12 years ago? Loved it.


----------

